# Dovecote



## Alipont (Nov 8, 2015)

We got our doves in February, and although they seem very content here, they don't go inside the dovecote, preferring to perch on window ledges at night. They feed at the dovecote, but then fly onto the roof of the house. We did have a couple of eggs early on, but they rolled out onto the ground. I'm a bit concerned for their welfare, with the onset of the winter weather. Any advice please.
Ali


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you post some photos so we can see the Dovecote and birds? It might help if we could see what you are talking about.

Also, be aware that in the U.S., your "doves" would be referred to as "pigeons". Real doves, like Ringneck Doves, would be unsuitable for a Dovecote but I assume you have some sort of Domestic Pigeon.

Note: you may want to re-post your question in the "Training and Behavior" (sub)Forum also and some folks with free-flying (outdoor) pigeons might be able to give you more information about Dovecotes.


----------

